# Overclocking a FX 6100 Six-Core Black Edition CPU, 3.30 GHz



## jgunning (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone done some overclocking for their FX 6100 Six-Core Black Edition 3.30GHz yet? 
Thinking of doing mine and interested how far others have taken their overclocking for this cpu =)


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

jgunning said:


> Has anyone done some overclocking for their FX 6100 Six-Core Black Edition 3.30GHz yet?
> Thinking of doing mine and interested how far others have taken their overclocking for this cpu =)



You should be able to easily get 3.8/4.0 Turbo by just setting your multipliers to 19x and 20x and leaving everything else in auto... just make sure you have a good cpu cooler 

Check this thread out for more info (FX-overcloclockers club):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153443


----------



## jgunning (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks!I thought about 3.8ghz would be a good starting point. Will go from there =)


----------



## jgunning (Jul 11, 2012)

What temps could I run this cpu at safely..?


----------



## gopal (Jul 12, 2012)

jgunning said:


> What temps could I run this cpu at safely..?



55C idle 
70C load

I can even get my E5300 at 4.6 Ghz from 2.6 but at then it will be at 90+C which is danger!
So i stick at 3.4 or 3.8 max i will suggest first try a small boost then get bigger ones!


----------



## jgunning (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok.so where do you guys suggest I start?
For someone who is new to overclocking...?


----------



## gopal (Jul 12, 2012)

jgunning said:


> Ok.so where do you guys suggest I start?
> For someone who is new to overclocking...?



First I will suggest to read the Stickys in this section they helped me alot!

And after reading them try ocing your CPU!

If you get any Problems Report it here!
We will help you out!


----------



## gopal (Jul 12, 2012)

you can turbo boost it to 3.9 so i will suggest to go to 4.0Ghz and play games and run benchmarks and if it works well then go to 4.1 and repeat the same task as before and this time we will get a bigger one to 4.3 and test and see the temps also!

*If you Crash Then Restart and try again!*

You will thinking why i am not added oc in my System Specs!
Answer: Well i only oc when i play games! like Portal 2 and Crysis!

And the result i get is:
Before ocing
Portal 2 : 8 fps at minimum settings
Crysis : Can't even play without ocing!
After ocing
Portal 2 15-21 fps 
Crysis: 10-12 fps*(which is not playable)


----------



## jgunning (Jul 13, 2012)

gopal said:


> First I will suggest to read the Stickys in this section they helped me alot!
> 
> And after reading them try ocing your CPU!
> 
> ...



The stickys?? :\


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

jgunning said:


> The stickys?? :\



The threads in the top of a forum section that are kept on page 1 (i.e. "stickied") regardless of the post history.

Examples from the section that may help you:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## lindy (Jul 13, 2012)

jgunning said:


> What temps could I run this cpu at safely..?



AMD states the max temp. for the FX chips is 61deg. C, but admits that there is a good safety margin built into that number.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 13, 2012)

lindy said:


> AMD states the max temp. for the FX chips is 61deg. C, but admits that there is a good safety margin built into that number.



The 6 and 4 core ones are good for 70c


----------



## gopal (Jul 13, 2012)

Well i oced my P4 631 to 3.3GHz which is very difficult !
So 0.3 GHz increase in that old CPU so you can get 4.5 Ghz easily

EDIT: THE TEMPS ARE AT 41C at idle(which is normal)the same temps without oc too!
THE TEMPS ARE AT 48-65C at 95%+ load


The benchmark used BONIC MANAGER(allowed to use 100% cpu) + 1080p video playing at the same time + internet explorer 9 

I used SetFSB 2.2.134.98


----------



## jgunning (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> You should be able to easily get 3.8/4.0 Turbo by just setting your multipliers to 19x and 20x and leaving everything else in auto... just make sure you have a good cpu cooler
> 
> Check this thread out for more info (FX-overcloclockers club):
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153443



I think I will start with this. =) Have been away and then too busy to get back into overclocking but I just re-read over this thread and Im going to give it a go!  thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

I run mine @ 3.6Ghz (CnQ off, Turbo off) all cores at 100% load for crunching- has been running 24/7 for around 6 months straight now w/o issues. I could run at 3.8 for other things (gaming, etc..) but for crunching it's best to back off from a gaming grade clock for overall stability.

It's using a Xig Gaia with a single fan and temps have been fine


----------



## jgunning (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> I run mine @ 3.6Ghz (CnQ off, Turbo off) all cores at 100% load for crunching- has been running 24/7 for around 6 months straight now w/o issues. I could run at 3.8 for other things (gaming, etc..) but for crunching it's best to back off from a gaming grade clock for overall stability.
> 
> It's using a Xig Gaia with a single fan and temps have been fine



So you think I should just start with the multipliers..? I would be happy if it were running at 3.8 with good temps. and if i just run the multipliers up I have to increase the voltage accordingly yes? Feel like such a noob..


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

jgunning said:


> So you think I should just start with the multipliers..? I would be happy if it were running at 3.8 with good temps. and if i just run the multipliers up I have to increase the voltage accordingly yes? Feel like such a noob..



Should work fine just by setting the multipliers 19x/20x Turbo all else in Auto. I was just stating the clocks I used and why 

Just keep an eye on/report back on the voltage @ load in auto (you may be able to adjust voltage a bit from the auto settings)


----------



## jgunning (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Should work fine just by setting the multipliers 19x/20x Turbo all else in Auto. I was just stating the clocks I used and why
> 
> Just keep an eye on/report back on the voltage @ load in auto (you may be able to adjust voltage a bit from the auto settings)



Ok I will do that and report back!


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't normally post a link to another forum, but this thread helped me overclock mine to 4.3GHZ

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/...nce-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## jgunning (Nov 22, 2012)

Exeodus said:


> I don't normally post a link to another forum, but this thread helped me overclock mine to 4.3GHZ
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/...nce-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming



Thanks mate, appreciate it  will take a look


----------



## Firstnighter1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Now, Your're all gonna probably spam me saying that i'm a fake and i'm lieing but before I say just please don't do this as it will probably screw your CPU up but just know that YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!

I am a 13 years old and 1 year ago I somehow over-clocked my AMD FX 6100 SIX CORE BLACK EDITION to 5.2 Ghz. Now I don't know how I did it but it just kept on over-clocking until I decided to cancel it instead of my pc crashing.


----------

